# Lindi ist ebenfalls neu hier!



## Lindi (29 Dez. 2018)

Guten Abend Allerseits!

Heisse hier Lindi, wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich seit ca. 28 Jahren Lindenstraßenfan!

Im Lindenstraßenthread hatte ich eigentlich gehöfft, mehr als "nur" Berta Griese aus der Folge 200 zu sehen. Denn die kannte ich schon. Ich vermute das es daran liegt, das ich noch keine Beiträge geschrieben habe. Geben und nehmen ist immer gut. Hatte bis vor einigen Jahren 1000sende Folgen von der Lindenstraße auf der Festplatte, vorallem dioe alten Folgen. Leider ging mir dann irgendwann die ext.Festplatte kaputt und schwupps waren jahrelange Schwerstarbeit, alle Folgen zu archivieren pfutsch!

Lieblingsschauspieler der Serie: Iffi Zenker, Gabi Zenker, Berta Griese, Tanja Schildknecht & ihre Mutter, Ursula Vinizky, Lisa Dagdelen, Marion Beimer, Frau Pavarotti, Anna Ziegler und Nina Beimer, Beate, die Frau von Olaf Kling hab den Namen vergessen.....so wünscheu euch allen nun erstmal einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Padderson (29 Dez. 2018)

Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Randolf68 (6 Jan. 2019)

Lindenstraße...sehr gut...Willkommen.


----------



## Bowes (15 Jan. 2019)

*Hallo Lindi
Ich habe alles doppelt gespeichert, auf zwei Externe Festplatten.
Könnte ja eine kaputt gehen, dann habe ich alle Bilder & Videos noch.*


----------



## xxs2k15 (29 Jan. 2019)

Hi there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frank Würten (19 Feb. 2019)

Super toll


----------



## weazel32 (19 Feb. 2019)

Salü & willkommen bei CB


----------

